# Internet service in BFE



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I have customer who built a house in BFE and he wants inter-webs. The place is on solar/generator with no POCO or twisted pair of coax or fiber to the prim. He does have decent cellular through the American telegraph and telephone company. Any ideas on how to get him some interwebs?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Satellite or a mobile hot spot


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

bkmichael65 said:


> Satellite or a mobile hot spot



I have had customers use Hugesnet in the past for remote locations and it's been slow and quirky. WiFi Hotspot was my thinking, but the place is a large campus Tuscan villa. This is probably only 3,500 sq feet but the structures cover about twice that. I need something with a Ethernet connection so I can attach a switch and additional WiFi nodes.


----------



## wickedostrich (Feb 7, 2014)

you can get a wifi hotspot device that can come out cat5 and than you can connect a router to it etc (there may be even a router that can do it) and than uses switches like normal to share it. depending on the wifi speed they couldnt even tell the dif really.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

wickedostrich said:


> you can get a wifi hotspot device that can come out cat5


That's what I was looking for, does AT&T have one?


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Call verizon if you haven't. I have a customer that has some deal through Verizon that works really well for him. I can't remember what it's called though. Sorry!


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Look into prepaid 3G wifi hotspots. They do basic stuff like checking email and casual web browsing. Not all are equal. This is the one I used when I travel overseas. You stick in an unlocked SIM and the internal WIFI broadcasts it to about 5 meters. Works great.

http://www.feppaspot.com/servlet/th...1Mbps/Detail?gclid=CIu32tKJjL4CFcg7OgodKCEASg


----------



## wickedostrich (Feb 7, 2014)

maybe a product like this may help





 
the key would be converting the usb to the ethernet so its shared easier in the house etc.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Have you investigated if there are any local WISPs?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FlyingSparks said:


> Have you investigated if there are any local WISPs?



No, I have no idea about them.


----------



## Lcsodiver (Mar 20, 2014)

The newer HughesNet systems are better than the older systems, that were quirky and slow.... but all sat systems will have heavy weather issues. IF the installer is any good Hughes is a fairly fast system, it depends somewhat on the aiming of the dish.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I have customer who built a house in BFE and he wants inter-webs. The place is on solar/generator with no POCO or twisted pair of coax or fiber to the prim. He does have decent cellular through the American telegraph and telephone company. Any ideas on how to get him some interwebs?


Root his phone, and wifi tether from that to laptop.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We use Verizon Cradlepoint with air cards


----------



## Birken Vogt (Feb 5, 2014)

The best deal going for heavy use seems to be a service called Millenicom, that uses the Verizon network, otherwise they can ding you pretty bad for overages. The cell companies seem to hate primary tethering on their networks. You have to check to see if they have good signal where you are. Since I work in the field, my choices would be WISP first, cellular based second, and satellite a far distant third.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Client found that DirecTV has a partner in the area that will supply ISP, It's a win for me because I am not interested in the service calls.


----------



## kingofku (Apr 26, 2011)

Cradlepoint makes a variety of WIFI routers.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

kingofku said:


> Cradlepoint makes a variety of WIFI routers.


I'll look into that.


----------

